# Geordie Shores Jay Gardner to be an MMA Fighter?



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Wut? Apparently he was meant to be fighting at last nights BAMMA but pulled out due to injury.

http://www.geordieshore.org.uk/news/jay-gardner-an-mma-fighter/


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i bet he would'nt of lasted 30 seconds.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

ahahaha I need to watch this


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hoped he'd get battered.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

michael bisping is the only piece of mma talent britain has to offer. boxing is a whole different story though, you've got amir khan, anthony agogo, carl froch, anthony joshua, tyson fury and loads more.

i couldnt even be bothered to open the link as i hate geordie shore :S


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Wut? Apparently he was meant to be fighting at last nights BAMMA but pulled out due to injury.
> 
> http://www.geordieshore.org.uk/news/jay-gardner-an-mma-fighter/


I heard he pulled out due to being a cvnt


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone that wears Tap out clothing claims to be an mma fighter now tho.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

lol hes going to get fcuking snapped in half.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't know who he is but fair play to him I say. It says he stopped being on the show to train for it and he used to be a kickboxer. He might even be alright.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Only person who should have pulled out was his dad


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

wtf is geordie shores?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

id love to see that


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

geordie shore is for ****s and anyone who likes it is a ****


----------



## jme-rst (Jul 25, 2011)

i hate all the geordie shore and only way is essex s%^te, now everyone has poncy haircuts and ridiculous looking clothes and walk around thinking they're it,pumping theyre bis to stretch theyre t shirts and the women have all copied the lingo,saying "oohh shuuuut up" and covering thereself in fake tan etc.its ridiculous. the people that buy into this don't actually believe that its all fake and the people arent really like that,or if they are like that in real life,they deserve a good slap.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

trololoDROL said:


> michael bisping is the only piece of mma talent britain has to offer. boxing is a whole different story though, you've got amir khan, anthony agogo, carl froch, anthony joshua, tyson fury and loads more.
> 
> i couldnt even be bothered to open the link as i hate geordie shore :S


Dan Hardy is a better prospect than Bisping and is the only brit to get a title shot so far. Jimi Manuwa is doing well, john hatherway is good. Bisping will never get a title shot as he lacks the power to finish people


----------



## James_ (Mar 2, 2013)

I remember him and David Round having constant battles over Twitter. I'm assuming if the fights goes to the ground, he's going to be ****ed. Too much to learn in such a short period of time


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Simple comment on this thread but its touched a nerve.

Fair enough, Ive watched Geordie Shore and I like it but this is coming from the training part of me...

Jay has left Geordie Shore for the simple fact that he wanted to grow up and settle down which hes done. It's looking like hes gone in the the MMA scene with not too much experience but a background of some fitness (lets face it hes hardly a 20 stone wreck, regardless of his steroid use)..

What bothers me is the fact that he is well know (probably for the wrong reasons) and being slated for attempting to achieve something.

Im only saying this because I has lost a considerable amount of weight and started training. Id been doing pretty well, was squating 30kg ass to the floor and benching roughly 25 which isnt massive but im proud of it 

A few weeks back had a guy physically *laugh in my face* about the fact i was training, im practically the only woman there. Havent been in the gym since.

This leaves me with, what happened to idea of if someones willing to attempt something then good on them? I thought any level of fitness/training came with the certain degree of respect. Maybe he wouldnt be very good, maybe Im not.... but atleast Im not sat on my ass eating f*cking chips all day.

Let the boy train, let him try... if he gets beat down then surely the only thing left to do is get back up and try harder.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Your chain from the kitchen reaches the gym?

Needs to be tightened


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> Simple comment on this thread but its touched a nerve.
> 
> Fair enough, Ive watched Geordie Shore and I like it but this is coming from the training part of me...
> 
> ...


good post that. agree with this


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

trololoDROL said:


> michael bisping is the only piece of mma talent britain has to offer. boxing is a whole different story though, you've got amir khan, anthony agogo, carl froch, anthony joshua, tyson fury and loads more.
> 
> i couldnt even be bothered to open the link as i hate geordie shore :S


Tyson Fury?!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> Simple comment on this thread but its touched a nerve.
> 
> Fair enough, Ive watched Geordie Shore and I like it but this is coming from the training part of me...
> 
> ...


If i was there i would give the boy that laughed in your face a good kickin Finlay would i bet went mad ?!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> If i was there i would give the boy that laughed in your face a good kickin Finlay would i bet went mad ?!


It's his training partners older brother n he didn't see him do it...

It seriously knocked my confidence but Finlay said he's only like infront of his mates, obviously his own he's fine .

Didn't hurt any less though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> It's his training partners older brother n he didn't see him do it...
> 
> It seriously knocked my confidence but Finlay said he's only like infront of his mates, obviously his own he's fine .
> 
> Didn't hurt any less though


well one time i will be there and drive him against the fuking wall  The guys brains probably smaller then a peanut the wee cuwnt.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> well one time i will be there and drive him against the fuking wall  The guys brains probably smaller then a peanut the wee cuwnt.


Haha thanks.

In all fairness he's older n bigger than Finlay n kicking off would have effected his training so i don't mind.

It just bothered me that its not true when people say 'no matter how far you've come, atleast you're working towards you're goal'

There's a few people on here that don't see it that way.... Just like the a$$wipe in the gym lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> Haha thanks.
> 
> In all fairness he's older n bigger than Finlay n kicking off would have effected his training so i don't mind.
> 
> ...


Thats cause those kind of people dont know the meaning of having to struggle to deserve something , they have had everything handed to them on a silver plater


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> Simple comment on this thread but its touched a nerve.
> 
> Fair enough, Ive watched Geordie Shore and I like it but this is coming from the training part of me...
> 
> ...


very good post....

I really cant understand all these people slating the guy! when they dont even fcking know him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

he didnt even seem too bad on the show...fair play to him, takes alot of work to get even close to fight standard


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

EFC said:


> Tyson Fury?!!


yes. the potential mandatory challenger for wladimir klitschko in two fights. the man who took away Dereck Chisora and 4 other fighters undefeated records. The man who won the British Heavyweight title in just his 9th pro fight. Tyson Luke Fury.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

As said above, hes clearly grown up and realised that he's more mature than the other nobs on there so fair play. If he wants to give MMA a go then fair enough, I'm sure he would have made a lot more money staying on Geordie Shore than doing MMA


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fury is ****e..hes fought bums and chisora was horribly over weight when they fought..if you watch his first fight aganist mcdermott, he got beat


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Fury is ****e..hes fought bums and chisora was horribly over weight when they fought..if you watch his first fight aganist mcdermott, he got beat


THIS

Fury going to take a severe beating soon, and the way he acts it won't do him any harm


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Never watched geordie shore so have no idea who the lad is, but fair play to him.

Wouldn't catch me getting in an MMA ring, even if it is a publicity stunt, I'm way too much of a pussy.


----------

